# Mappin And Webb Quartz



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My late father-in-law's dress watch has been missing for the last 18 years...turned up this weekend as we started clearing out his house. As you can see, it's a Mappin & Webb Quartz from 1978, the case is 18K gold, and I can see "ETA 950 001" marked on the movement...also "Six 6 Jewels Swiss V8". I popped in a battery and it's working fine







.

I imagine this was an expensive watch in it's time. Also, analogue quartz for 1978 is a bit unusual isn't it? And no second hand? Anyone know what original selling price was? Or anything about this cal.?



















I don't like it









Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have to say,I know nothing about it,but I do like it


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very expensive watch Paul when it was new.

I dare not even guess at the original price but in comparison the price of gold was much higher and quartz was quite a new invention.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I have to say,I know nothing about it,but I do like it


No







really!







you dont say
















Your consistant Alex Ill give you that...

Jason


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not many I don't like Jason,until I have owned them for a week


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Did you notice Paul's father in laws name Alex? I wonder if your related?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I did see it yes









Could be,but it is a popular name


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Did you notice Paul's father in laws name Alex? I wonder if your related?


 What? Where did I say that? It wasn't.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Inside the box lid,the surname


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK...I thought you meant first name...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------

